# Hand held GPS recommendations



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Anyone still running a hand held unit? Looking for a new GPS since my old Lowrance H2Oc will no longer lock onto sattelites. Looking at the Garmin 64 as a replacement. I dont want or need bluetooth, camera, wifi, or any other trick of the week. I just need a reliable GPS for waypoints and showing previous routes. This will be used on my kayak as well , so nothing that requires wiring to run. Thanks


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

iPhone does what you want. Can't recall the app I had on it but it had off-line charts, saved waypoints and routes, and exported gpx files so you can load your routes into Google Earth.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

My Garmin Etrex just stopped working, somewhat, after 11 years or so of abuse. If I were to get another one I'd go the same route.

The iPhone app n2tf refers to is most likely Navionics. I had a hell of a time trying to use it this weekend. I downloaded the offline maps, but it still loaded at a snails pace and any time you adjust your zoom it reset your directional view and vice versa. Honestly the best option for us on the St Johns this weekend was Google maps. That said, your primary GPS should never need to rely on a cell signal.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I was able to locate the app, Aqua Maps. Don’t know what charts they use but everything is plenty fast. With an Internet connection you can overlay Satellite images and change the opacity for them with a slider. Would love to be able to do that on my Simrad.

FYI, iPhone/iPads don’t require a cell connection for GPS to work. The do require that the device is cell capable as the cell antenna and gps antenna are in the same chip.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I decided to buy a garmin 64x. Cell phone goes in a waterproof box when fishing. Hopefully the garmin will last me several years.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been looking at some of these options as well.
Why wouldn't it make more sense to go with a Simrad GO5 rather than a handheld,
given that you could download the available mapping apps?


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

On open water, your phone should do what you're wanting. I use to use a dedicated handheld GPS, but I haven't touched it in years due to my iPhone offering a much superior user interface. When Kayaking I'd just throw my phone in a waterproof case/pouch that had a lanyard connected and wear it around my neck--never had any issues.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

fatman said:


> I've been looking at some of these options as well.
> Why wouldn't it make more sense to go with a Simrad GO5 rather than a handheld,
> given that you could download the available mapping apps?


I'm moving it between my skiff and kayak,and occasional woods/jeep trails, so no wired units for me. Same with my VHF radio. It goes between two water crafts.


----------

